
Nvidia slams Intel: says ARM supercomputer to be more efficient - sylviebarak
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4231146/Nvidia-slams-Intel--says-ARM-supercomputer-to-be-more-efficient-
======
sixbrx
I thought by "efficient" they would mean "gets the same work done in fewer
cycles", but it appears they only meant that it uses less power. Not that
there's anything wrong with that.

------
pattisellman
Wow - this is pretty strong words from ARM

------
sandhu13
WHOA! Nvidia really slammed Intel!!

------
michaelalassig
Wow--way to go Nvidia

------
StarDate1
Intel watch out!

------
joydaniels
Serious slam!

